# View from the workshop window



## johnf (12 Feb 2009)

Hi all

This is the view from my workshop window (what"s yours like)


----------



## MikeG. (12 Feb 2009)

Here's mine....





.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Well, OK, its more like this:





.
.
Well, OK, 
.
.
.
........it's that if you stand on the workshop roof...........

Mike


----------



## wizer (12 Feb 2009)

no windows


----------



## Lord Nibbo (12 Feb 2009)

wizer":fik1bchc said:


> no windows



Never mind wizer another 6 months and you'll be free. :lol: :wink:


----------



## wizer (12 Feb 2009)

6yrs in this asylum nibbs


----------



## Mr Ed (12 Feb 2009)

It will have to wait til the weekend, but I'll post mine once I get some time at home in the daylight..  

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Lord Nibbo (12 Feb 2009)

Here's a pic of my back garden, sorry for the state it's in but I can't get anyone to give it a quick dig over.






Taken from the 104th flour





PS.... I've never gone up to the roof it a bit too high for me. 

:lol: :^o :^o :^o :^o :^o :^o :^o :^o :^o :^o


----------



## joiner_sim (12 Feb 2009)

It's not much of a view from the commercial shop. Just a concrete car park from the office window and a very small workshop window. Most of the time the only view is thru the glass roof we have!  

Back at home, its not much of a view but a least it's home!


----------



## maltrout512 (13 Feb 2009)

I'll post a picture, when I clean the window to see through it.


----------



## BradNaylor (13 Feb 2009)

The view _of_ my workshop window is a lot nicer than the view_ from_ it!






Cheers
Dan


----------



## CNC Paul (13 Feb 2009)

Dan Tovey":2dmswc2d said:


> The view _of_ my workshop window is a lot nicer than the view_ from_ it!
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Dan



Same here 8) 







Paul


----------



## Mattty (13 Feb 2009)

:shock: 8) Nice shop paul 8) :shock:


----------



## John. B (13 Feb 2009)

Mine is a touch more modest. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 







John. B


----------



## Lord Nibbo (13 Feb 2009)

CNC Paul":1j3ardmc said:


> Same here 8)
> 
> Paul



Aero Hangers don't count as workshop Paul, and I really think you should delete this pic as it's bordering on porn. :lol: :wink:


----------



## johnf (13 Feb 2009)

some interesting photos I get the feeling some porky pies are being told


----------



## head clansman (13 Feb 2009)

Hi all 

its better to look towards my work shop rather than from it .


----------



## johnf (13 Feb 2009)

head clansman":1ikxazia said:


> Hi all
> 
> its better to look towards my work shop rather than from it .


Looks fairly spacious H C perhaps we should look inside


----------



## Chippyjoe (13 Feb 2009)

Paul, I really dont know how you can work in such cramped conditions :lol: 
Joking aside thats a nice shop.

Mark.


----------



## head clansman (13 Feb 2009)

Hi johnf

As requested 

ok just remember it in the process of being change around quit considerably , so the pics you see is not quite right but i think you'll get the general idea.































hc


----------



## Mr Ed (13 Feb 2009)

Heres mine

Out to the front (South)






And out to the back (North)






I took them in a bit of a hurry this morning so the photos are pretty poor, but you get the general idea. What incovenience I suffer from having a first floor workshop is compensated by the gain in view quality.  

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Lord Nibbo (13 Feb 2009)

johnf":2tgtdev8 said:


> some interesting photos I get the feeling some porky pies are being told



Who ever gave you that idea? :lol: I've never told a lie in my life :^o :lol: :wink:


----------



## Mattty (13 Feb 2009)

Not much of a view from the rear- Obscure glass in the windows. The back is a builders yard anyway. I'm stood on a pile of bricks to take this picture!


----------



## johnf (13 Feb 2009)

CNC paul all that space all them £s per metre

Lord nibbo what a fantastic view to have 

Head clansman why no dust or shavings

Dan a very fine view of another MDF masterpiece in the making

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## head clansman (13 Feb 2009)

Hi johnf 

If you read the post (how i store my tools) I've been layed up since mid november with a major operation on my heal anyway dust and shaving don't make a workshop , i like to keep it as clean as poss.hc


----------



## johnf (13 Feb 2009)

head clansman":2wzyknit said:


> Hi johnf
> 
> If you read the post (how i store my tools) I've been layed up since mid november with a major operation on my heal anyway dust and shaving don't make a workshop , i like to keep it as clean as poss.hc



Just joking sorry to hear about your opp hope you are well soon


----------



## joiner_sim (13 Feb 2009)

I'l have to take a couple of pictures of the commercial workshop for you guys at some point. It is a pretty amazing shop, machine wise! Wall Saw, Copy Lathe, RAS, Resaw, 5 headed planer/moulder, Surfacer, Drum Sander, Half Lapping machine, Copy router, Bandsaw, Table saw, Spindle Moulder, Tennoner, Chop Saw, Morticer, Pillar Drill and the mandatory kettle!!!! :lol:


----------



## Mattty (13 Feb 2009)

joiner_sim":11ykoqqb said:


> I'l have to take a couple of pictures of the commercial workshop for you guys at some point. It is a pretty amazing shop, machine wise! Wall Saw, Copy Lathe, RAS, Resaw, 5 headed planer/moulder, Surfacer, Drum Sander, Half Lapping machine, Copy router, Bandsaw, Table saw, Spindle Moulder, Tennoner, Chop Saw, Morticer, Pillar Drill and the mandatory kettle!!!! :lol:



Whats a half lapping machine? Does it just do what it says?


----------



## joiner_sim (13 Feb 2009)

The half lapping machine.....

We use it for cross jointed glazing bars. I think it can accomodate up 64mm.

You push the timber into the machine and the air copressed clamps lock it in, you then pull a motor with a 45 degree router bit in it towards you, then theres a little gadget that allows you to flip the timber over, and as you do this the half lap is created, by a saw cut, then you push the motor with the router bit inaway from you. then flip the timber back over again and release the clamps and the glazing bar is half lapped. 

It takes about 10-20 mins to setup but if you've got a few windows with glazing bars in, it saves time on morticing and tennoning.


----------



## Russ (14 Feb 2009)

This is the new workshop.. I have never built before but thought I'd give it a try. Got lots of advise from friends and managed to get it built by myself within 6 weeks.





The plot with slab. Got plans for the mature cedar when the misses is next away!!





View through the roof





Never built a roof before but I'd love to do it again.

Just hope it doesn't collapse...


----------



## BradNaylor (14 Feb 2009)

Russ,

I *DEMAND* that you start a new thread right now on your workshop build with lots of piccies.

It looks absolutely fantastic!

Dan


----------



## mailee (14 Feb 2009)

I am with Dan here Russ, you have just got to post some WIP pics of your workshop build. That isn't a workshop it's a factory! I am very jealous now. :lol:


----------



## CNC Paul (14 Feb 2009)

Hi Russ,

Lovely size workshop, but I think you have too much ventilation 8) 

We need more and regular pictures.


Paul


----------



## Russ (14 Feb 2009)

Dan Tovey":1xanwa2y said:


> Russ,
> 
> I *DEMAND* that you start a new thread right now on your workshop build with lots of piccies.
> 
> ...


Will do.. and thanks!!


----------



## Russ (14 Feb 2009)

mailee":3rgjn392 said:


> I am with Dan here Russ, you have just got to post some WIP pics of your workshop build. That isn't a workshop it's a factory! I am very jealous now. :lol:



Thanks.. I'll dig out some more pics and post them but a bit tied up over the weekend.


----------



## Mattty (14 Feb 2009)

Tres bon Rodney, Tres bon.

What dan said!


----------



## dsk (15 Feb 2009)

Hi there to everyone from a newbie in Spain,here is the view from my workshop(well except brother-in-law) ,still cold here in the morns & eves but around 18 deg during the day,although still snow on the mountains above our local town. I have learnt lots of things from reading various posts keep it up chaps ,once again .Hi to all.........Des



[/img]


----------



## Lord Nibbo (15 Feb 2009)

Russ":ln4tdj3b said:


> I'll dig out some more pics and post them but a bit tied up over the weekend.



Please do, like already said it's going to be bloody fantastic and even that is an understatement :shock:


----------



## mailee (15 Feb 2009)

dsk":2unebj7p said:


> Hi there to everyone from a newbie in Spain,here is the view from my workshop(well except brother-in-law) ,still cold here in the morns & eves but around 18 deg during the day,although still snow on the mountains above our local town. I have learnt lots of things from reading various posts keep it up chaps ,once again .Hi to all.........Des
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]



Well not only are you rubbing it in with such a gorgeous picture from your workshop window but telling us how warm it is there during the day really is taking the P**! Looks great dsk. (the view not your BIL) How about some pics of the shop then? :roll:


----------



## frugal (15 Feb 2009)

View from the left hand side of the workshop up the garden (1 in 4 slope).






The view from the window down the valley on the right hand side of the workshop: 






This view is currently blocked by the old dining table, chairs and a bunch of wood.


----------



## dsk (16 Feb 2009)

mailee":1fphrfdh said:


> dsk":1fphrfdh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there to everyone from a newbie in Spain,here is the view from my workshop(well except brother-in-law) ,still cold here in the morns & eves but around 18 deg during the day,although still snow on the mountains above our local town. I have learnt lots of things from reading various posts keep it up chaps ,once again .Hi to all.........Des
> ...


Hi mailee thanks yeh like it here alot thanks,will take some pics next week(daughter borrowed mi digital camera last week & forgot to bring it back when she came up from the coast @ the weekend)so hopefully will post next week.Adios por ahora!....Des


----------



## David111s (27 Feb 2009)

Heres a photo of my new workshop... 








wonder if this will work

*Mod Edit,
You need the the closing tag for the img next to the end of the url, not on the next line.
DaveL*


----------



## PowerTool (27 Feb 2009)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3383/3313572755_e7ef7bb8a8.jpg

should work if you click the link.
(swapped the IMG tags for URL tags)

Andrew


----------



## David111s (27 Feb 2009)

PowerTool":1yft8atk said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3383/3313572755_e7ef7bb8a8.jpg
> 
> should work if you click the link.
> (swapped the IMG tags for URL tags)
> ...



Thanks Andrew! ive just been re-reading the how to post photos thread still dunno how to put them up tho :? 

Cheers
David


----------



## woodbloke (27 Feb 2009)

johnf":zcz9wk9d said:


> some interesting photos I get the feeling some porky pies are being told


...just a few :wink: - Rob


----------



## Joints (27 Feb 2009)

Russ, I am so jealous I could actually kill you!


----------



## Jonzjob (28 Feb 2009)

That's a cracker Russ! 

Where in this lovely country are you?


----------



## Jonzjob (28 Feb 2009)

The view from the right hand window and down our drive to the gate.






Looking left.






From the back.






And the inside.











It started out as a 2 car car port and all I had to do was build the wall and fit the tailor made hardwood doors and double glazed windows. The insulation in the roof is both to keep the cold and the heat out. Not a cheap one but boy does it ever work well.

I used to keep my trailer in there and realised after I had put the first layer of big French terra cotta bricks down that the trailer was still in there. It's too big to go through the doors


----------



## Russ (28 Feb 2009)

Jonzjob":ndacdm2x said:


> That's a cracker Russ!
> 
> Where in this lovely country are you?



Not too far from you.. just the other side of Toulouse.

Nice setup!!


----------



## Ironballs (4 May 2009)

Missed out on this one at the time as I didn't have any pics taken and the weather was wall to wall rubbish. Took a couple the other day, not a view out of the window as such, more a view out of the garage door which is next to my bench.

When it was sunny






And the other day when the mist was clearing from the valley, I'll get a pic from the garden above the shop at some point, on a clear day you can see for about 40 miles


----------



## newt (4 May 2009)

Like Tom no windows


----------



## jack55 (9 May 2009)




----------



## tekno.mage (10 May 2009)

No windows in my workshop sadly, but there are a couple of doors...

View from one door






View from another door






Not taken today, though, weather all grey and miserable this morning...

tekno.mage


----------

